# Seizure and suspected brain tumor



## Sinnamongirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Our saga continues, and not in a great way. I posted a little while ago about our golden's sudden onset of seperation anxieties. Well, the good news is we can take her off of the clomipirime and the propanalol. The bad news is my vet is sure she has a brain tumor. Delilah had a seizure last night, so we went in this morning. She is back to normal and so far doesn't have any nuero changes, so that is good. at this point we cannot afford the cost of an mri, so while we can't be 100% positive, we are still pretty sure. So, I am sad. No one is home and so I haven't told anyone yet. My husband is gonna be just as sad as I am and I don't even know where to begin to tell our kids who are 5 and 7. 

Thansk to everyone who had suggestions and advice to offer about the anxiety.

Amanda & Delilah


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry and will pray that the vet is wrong. Please know we'll be here for any support you need. Give that sweet Delilah a big hug and ear scratch from her pals in Dallas.... and enjoy every moment.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about what she and your family are going thru. I am going thru the same thing with my Beau. He started having seizures last year in February. Our vet ran some tests and said it is probably a brain tumor. Like you we could not afford a MRI and even if we could the vet said the majority of brain tumors nothing really can be done. So we decided to let him live his life as if he has no problems. 
He had seizures for 6 months several a month and they continually got worse. After about 6 months they just stopped. But last month they started back up. And now he is also having small petite mal seizures in addition to the Grand Mal seizures. And I have read several places the petite seizures are another indication of a brain tumor. He is on a large dose of phenobarbital and doing pretty good but does have vision loss and muscle loss and coordination due to the seizures and possible tumor. 
I was given this website http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/CanineEpil.htm and it has been a great source of information and help. If your girl has not been tested for her thyroid, I would suggest getting that done and have the full panel done. They are finding that the thyroid plays alot in the seizures. And I have noticed this. Beau has hypothyroid and when his levels are off he has more seizures. 
I pray that you have alot of time left with your girl like I have had with my Beau. The best advice I can give you is to enjoy every day you have with your girl and be calm whenever she has a seizure. If you have any questions you can pm me or email me. Good luck!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry. It's so hard to hear these things. My prayers are with you and your family.. The others are right, enjoy each and every moment you have.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I so hope this is wrong. We just lost one of puppers in our family to a rare brain disease. Our thoughts are with ya.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry, I truly hope that you will have many more years with her by treating her symptoms.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am sorry to hear this about your girl Delilah. Here's to hoping the vet is somehow wrong. It must be a strange feeling being the only one who knows. Maybe Delilah can have an extra special treat today. . .


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hopefully, Since Your Vet Can Not Know For Sure, That He Is Wrong.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your news too. But, it's not all bad. With good care you can have many months of good quality life with Delilah.

Our old guy, Cam, has a brain tumor. We did have an MRI done last October, and the neurologist gave him 6-7 months with minimal treatment. He's still with us and doing pretty well. I'm thinking positively that he may reach his 14th birthday on Nov 1st.

For us the MRI was a good choice, and we learned a great deal from our day in neurology.

Like Carol, I'd be happy to share what I've learned.

Cyber hugs to you and Delilah.

Margaret


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry...I hope the vet is wrong.......


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear the bad news. Did the vet offer any palliative treatment options?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am wondering why the vet thinks it is a brain tumor. Seizures can be caused by alot of things and hypothyroid is one of them. 
Our old golden had incorrectly treated hypothyroid and developed grand mal seizures and took phenobarbitol for 6 years. He lived to be 12 when he died of another complication from the incorrectly treated hypothyroid.
Has your girl's thyroid been tested? Like Carol said have them do a full panel. Hypothyroid can cause behavior problems also.
You and your baby are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending you a great big cyber hug. I am just so sorry you and your family are going through this. Like others have stated, I hope your vet is wrong about Delilah, too.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! I hope your vet is giving you advice for the best possible outcome!


----------



## Sinnamongirl (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks everyone! As far as care, we did talk about giving her prednesone, however, the vet felt that may exacerbate our trouble with peeing. We did just have blood work done on her and everything was fine. I can't remember if she checked thyroid at that time or not. She(my vet) did not think it was thyriod at all, we did talk about it.

She thinks brain tumor because of Delilah's symptoms, no improvement at all on meds and that she has never had a seizure before. Plus, all her bloodwork has always been normal. I don't know. Ofcourse I don't want my doggie to have a brain tumor, but I trust my vet too....

Hubby knows now, but not the kids yet. When they get back from thier time w/ granna & grampa then we will tell them, but why ruin thier fun right now....Thanks again!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Prayers are with you and your sweetie*

Prayers with you and your sweet girl!!

I would make sure the thyroid's been checked out like Debles said.

My Neighbors Golden RET. Cody had seizures for years and years.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

No advice to offer, just to say I'm so sorry for Delilah's diagnosis. Hope you have much more quality time with her.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

For the record, Abby has taken prednisone off and on for years for allergies, but she has never had pee problems. Besides, if it prolongs her life she can pee on my feet . <ick, sorry for the graphic>


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sinnamongirl said:


> thanks everyone! As far as care, we did talk about giving her prednesone, however, the vet felt that may exacerbate our trouble with peeing. We did just have blood work done on her and everything was fine. I can't remember if she checked thyroid at that time or not. She(my vet) did not think it was thyriod at all, we did talk about it.
> 
> She thinks brain tumor because of Delilah's symptoms, no improvement at all on meds and that she has never had a seizure before. Plus, all her bloodwork has always been normal. I don't know. Ofcourse I don't want my doggie to have a brain tumor, but I trust my vet too....
> 
> Hubby knows now, but not the kids yet. When they get back from thier time w/ granna & grampa then we will tell them, but why ruin thier fun right now....Thanks again!


I certainly would not Not give prednisone because of peeing issues. Our springer Cody was on massive doses of pred while being treated for AIHA ( hemolytic anemia). Yes, he drank and peed alot, but it certainly wasn't unmanageable and, if needed for his treatment, I would have put him in diapers. He was on 1 mg per pound or 60 mg/day in two doses.There are also supplements you can give to support the kidneys and liver during this treatment.
As far as thyroid, please have a COMPLETE panel done and perhaps interpreted by Dr Jean Dodds.... you can email her with your results. Many vets don't realize that even a "low normal" in goldens needs to be treated. One of our other forum members went thru this very thing this week.... it's certainly not unusual. And thyroid can affect a wide range of issues. I'm praying for the best.


----------



## jlturk (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about your Delilah. My girl, Noodles, had an onset of cluster seizures last week. All of her bloodwork turned out normal and ,like you we suspect, this is caused by a brain tumor. My husband and don't have children so we treat our pups like our kids. This experience within the last week has been so hard...can't quite describe it but just sadness. 

I truly understand your pain. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a shepherd that had seizures for the first 7 years we had her, the last three I do not ever believe she had one. (I could always tell when she had one when we weren't home because she would pee, poop and throw up afterwards). We ran tests and never found a source of her problem and never medicated her because they were usually not more than one a month. They seemed to have been triggered by stressful situations - she was a rescue.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you and your family,hope the vet is wrong, Prayers and best wishes.


----------

